
A Spoon That Shakes to Counteract Hand Tremors (2014) - gballan
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2014/05/13/310399325/a-spoon-that-shakes-to-counteract-hand-tremors
======
partingshots
A relative of mine began developing hand tremors around a year or so ago. I
got a LiftWare spoon for her as a birthday gift, and it has been absolutely
amazing in letting her eat cereal for breakfast again. This is apparently a
new highlight of her of life, much to my surprise hahah.

Funny thing that such a small thing was what she missed the most, but I guess
it’s always the little things in life that make the biggest impact.

